
Ask HN: Are You Using 'Content Blockers' on Mobile Web? - erickhill
Without giving out too much personal or company information, I work for a site that has, historically, had continuous and significant user growth on mobile web over the past few years. However, last September user growth decreased and took a few months to get back to &quot;normal&quot; growth expectations. The question raised, naturally, was Why?<p>Perhaps coincidentally, last September iOS 9 launched, which allowed for the first time the use of Content Blockers on iOS Safari. At the time, these apps were being written about by many major publications as the beginning of the end. While the main concern for most publishers is ad blocking, some news reports mentioned that content blockers could, and would, block Google Analytics, too. Could this be the reason for such an unusual change in growth back then? Some users simply fell off the radar?<p>And yet, from what we can tell, actual adoption of these apps (with us at least) seems miniscule so far. So, while the analytics raised an interesting theory, like many theories it seems to be a dead end.<p>I&#x27;ve asked HN before if you used Ad Blocker on desktop, and the response was an overwhelming, &quot;Yes!&quot; for various reasons.<p>Do you use Content Blockers on your mobile device (iOS or Android), too?
======
datalist
I do.

